# Just Bought My First Camper 2008 Keystone Outback 30qbhs Le



## alabamadarrell (Jun 20, 2008)

took it out 1 time on Memorial Day weekend to David Cockett State Park in Lawrenceburg, TN

Heading out to Point Mallard next week in Decatur, AL

We are loving and learning the camping stuff.

Looking for good places to go with my wife and 3 small kids in the southeast.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers. Glad to see you're not wasting anytime getting out there and camping. Have fun.

Brad


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations on your new Outback! I'm sure you'll enjoy it and Outbackers.com very much. How did you find us? So glad you did!


----------



## alabamadarrell (Jun 20, 2008)

nonny said:


> Welcome and congratulations on your new Outback! I'm sure you'll enjoy it and Outbackers.com very much. How did you find us? So glad you did!


Found you guys on Google.


----------



## jitch388 (Apr 19, 2008)

Welcome and congrats on your new Outback. Try Stone Mountain cg in Atlanta. Stone Mountain is great fun and the cg is nice. With a year long family pass to Stone MOuntain you also get into Dollywood and Splash COuntry in Pigeon Forge for half price. You will love this site almost as much as the new Outback. Oh yeah.......
Howdy Yall!!!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME* to the best not-so-little-anymore site in cyberspace !!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Congrats on the Outback. you'll love this site. It is full of information and Outbackers with loads of experiance. Please feel free to share some photos and enjoy the summer.








Brian


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi alabamadarrell











WELCOME AND CONGRATS!! 

Enjoy and Happy Camping this summer,


----------

